# عطر الفنادق مذهله 40 ريال



## شجون الجبيل (30 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ياخواتي يوجدلدي عطر للفنادق مخصص تبين ريحت بيتك مميز حتى دورة المياة يثبت الريح فية روعة وريحة تجلس سارعوا بلحجز قبل نفاذا الكمية ولن تندموا ​وهذا صورة المنتج




Click this bar to view the original image of 600x800px and 53KB.







هذي تجربه احد الاخوات للمنتج






اول شي خلوني اخبركم قصة العطر

كنت في فندق ف الرياض اكثر شي يلفت في الفندق ريحة العطر من تدخلين الريسبشن تهف عليج هاذيج الريحه الغاويه قويه وفرش

وعقب من تسيرين الحجر بعد الريحه اقوى واحلى وتنشم في الممرات

انا عاد تمت الريحه في راسي وخاطري و على طول اتصل ف الريسبشن وسالتهم عن العطر قالي ما يعرف وحولني على الروووم سيرفس وجان اساله وحليله يابلي غرشه وخذت عنوان المصنع وقالي الغرشه حقج( كريييييم حليله) وجان اتصل المصنع وطلبت كميه.

نسيت اخبركم اللي سكنت في ابراج زمزم اول ما فتح وشم ريحة الغرف هي نفسها ( مب الحين يادوب ينظفون)

انا يايبه 24 حبه ومن البارحه لين الحين كل اللي يشمه يشتريه ماشاء الله

المهم خواتي العطر 500 ملل وريحته فرش ( ترد ع العطر الرجالي)

عقب ما تنظفين الحجره وتبردينها ترشين منه ع الزوليه والستاره و الفراش وكل اللي بيدخل الحجره بيسالج عنه
وتقدرين بعد ترشين منه ف الحمام ( عزكم الله)



انا كنت ماخذه منه الصراحه ريحته عجيييبه واتم ريحته فتره طويله في المكان ..

ربي يوفقج الغلا ​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (30 أبريل 2012)

*رد: عطر الفنادق مذهله 40 ريال*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## مسوقة26 (7 مايو 2012)

*رد: عطر الفنادق مذهله 40 ريال*

بالتوفيق لك ...


----------

